# Welche Monitor-Farbtemperatur für Webdesign



## Gast170816 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr beim designen von Weblayouts eine bestimmte Farbtemperatur beim Monitor einstellt...also so voreingestellte Standardwerte sind doch irgendwie 93000K und 65000K.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass mein Monitor recht "strahlend" eingestellt ist, aber für mein Empfinden auch nicht übermäßig...jedenfalls sehen darauf erstellte Grafiken oder Weblayouts auf anderer Leute Monitoren irgendwie leicht "staubig" aus bzw. haben nen ganz minimalen Gelbschleier.

Um da nun alle Eventualitäten zu prüfen müsste man ja alle erstellten Grafikarbeiten auf tausenden Monitoren testen...um das einfach mal zu umgehen... gibt es da irgendeine Richtlinie/Farbtemperatur, die man immer nehmen sollte, um sicher zu gehen, dass die erstellte Grafikarbeit auf jedem Monitor recht gut aussieht, ganz egal ob dieser nun eher strahlend oder so leicht gelblich eingestellt ist?

(PS: Ich weiß auch, dass es da solche Messgeräte zum Auflegen auf den MOnitor gibt, aber ich denk mal das ist ne recht teure Angelegenheit, deshalb jetzt nur die Empfehlungsfrage nach herkömmlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten.)


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2009)

Du wirst nie Grafiken erstellen können (abgesehen von Graustufen), die auf allen Monitoren gut aussehen. Die von dir erwähnten Farbkalibrierungsgeräte setzen nicht nur einen entsprechenden guten Monitor voraus, sondern auch eher für den Druck gedacht.
Sonst denke ich, bist du mit 6500K besser bedient als mit 9300K. Alternativ kannst du noch sRGB wählen, wenn du es auswählen kannst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sprint (30. Dezember 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Du wirst nie Grafiken erstellen können (abgesehen von Graustufen), die auf allen Monitoren gut aussehen. Die von dir erwähnten Farbkalibrierungsgeräte setzen nicht nur einen entsprechenden guten Monitor voraus, sondern auch eher für den Druck gedacht.
> Sonst denke ich, bist du mit 6500K besser bedient als mit 9300K. Alternativ kannst du noch sRGB wählen, wenn du es auswählen kannst.
> 
> Grüße Marco



Es ist richtig, daß Grafiken nie gleich aussehen, was aber fast ausschließlich an den verwendeten Monitoren liegt. Sowohl was die Erzeugung des Bildes als auch die Betrachtung angeht. Alles andere ist, Entschuldigung, Blödsinn. Geräte zur Monitorkalibrierung sind zum einen bereits für unter 100 € zu haben, also wirklich nicht teuer. Sie setzen auch keinen guten Monitor voraus, sondern werten jeden Monitor deutlich auf. Ich habe lieber einen gut kalibrierten Billigmonitor als einen schlecht eingestellten teuren. 
Außerdem hat die Farbtemperatur nur recht wenig mit der Bildqualität zu tun. Als erstes ist wichtig, daß Rot, Grün und Blau richtig eingestellt sind. Das läßt sich in sehr grobem Maße per Auge machen. OS X z.B. liefert ein entsprechendes Tool mit. Richtig einstellen läßt sich aber ein Monitor nur hardwaremäßig. Und im Zuge dieser Kalibrierung wird dann auch die Farbtemperatur eingestellt. Natürlich kann die in einem weiten Rahmen variiert werden, sollte aber bei der des natürlichen Sonnenlichts liegen, also etwa 6000 Kelvin. Das Sonnenlicht selbst variiert je nach Tageszeit und Wetter zwischen rund 3000 und 9000 Kelvin. Wenn man also natürliches Licht im Raum hat, müßte man also ständig gegensteuern, um das auszugleichen. Gute Kalibrierer können sogar so etwas.

Fantasmo, du siehst also, daß das nicht so einfach abzuhandeln ist und absolut nicht auf die Farbtemperatur beschränkt ist. Das wäre sonst so, als wäre die Art der Dekoration für die Qualität des Essens zuständig. Wenn es dir wirklich wichtig mit einer guten Bildqualität ist, kauf die einen Kalibrierer. Such mal nach dem Spyder 3. Bekommst du bei Amazon für 100 €. Ich hab mir gerade die größere Variante für gut 120 € bestellt, mit der auch mehrere Monitore an einem Rechner aufeinander abgestimmt werden können.


----------



## Gast170816 (2. Januar 2010)

@sprint
Ich hab grad mal geschaut... ist das der "Spyder3 Express"? 
Den kannst du also empfehlen?! Da überleg ich mir nämlich mal, dass ich den kaufe.
Dieser kann das auch überprüfen, jeh nach Tageszeit und Licht? Also er prüft individuell und bietet nicht einfach nur Standardwerte an?!

Letztens erst hab ich ein Objekt, was eine große weißlich-gelbe Fläche hat, bei einem Bekannten auf einem CRT-Monitor angeschaut.
Die Fläche sieht bei mir tatsächlich mehr weiß als gelb aus, also nicht rein weiß sondern ganz leicht gelb mit rein, damits nicht so strahlt.
Na jedenfalls, auf diesem CRT siehts echt hellgelb aus... weiß ist auf keinen Fall... aber alle anderen Webseiten der Welt sahen dort wiederum ordentlich aus und im Prinzip, wie auf meinem Monitor. Da dacht ich, irgendwie muss es doch an mir und meinem Monitor liegen. (Denn selbst, wenn dieser CRT-Monitor total verstellt und schlecht war, warum sahen alle anderen Webseiten recht gut drauf aus...als ob die anderen Webdesigner nen speziellen Trick hätten).

Ich organisiere mir also echt mal so ein Prüfgerät...


----------



## Gast170816 (2. Januar 2010)

PS: Ich hab das Problem nochmal genau analysiert... 

Bei mir ist grau eher gelblich und blau ist eher grünlich.
Und ich hab noch einen Laptop auf dem ist alles eher eisiger...blau ist also blau und grau richtig kalt eisig grau.

Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und Vergleiche gemacht?
Ich eben bei mir nochmal direkt Laptop und Desktop-Monitor verglichen, das machte vor allem diese andere Färbung bei nem schwarz-grau-Verlauf deutlich.


----------



## Sprint (3. Januar 2010)

> Ich hab grad mal geschaut... ist das der "Spyder3 Express"?
> Den kannst du also empfehlen?! Da überleg ich mir nämlich mal, dass ich den kaufe.
> Dieser kann das auch überprüfen, jeh nach Tageszeit und Licht? Also er prüft individuell und bietet nicht einfach nur Standardwerte an?!


Genau den Spyder 3 Express meinte ich. Es ist aber bei all diesen bezahlbaren Geräten so, daß die nicht ständig nachkorrigieren. Da müßtest du noch SEHR viel mehr drauflegen. Es gibt aber einen ganz legalen Trick, wie man das etwas simulieren kann. Du kalibrierst dir deinen Monitor zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten mit Tageslicht, Kunstlicht und evtl. Mischlicht und speicherst die unter verschiedenen Namen ab. Da die einfacheren Geräte immer einen Standardnamen verwenden, mußt du dir die nach der Messung umbenennen. So kannst du dir mit der Zeit eine kleine Bibliothek an Profilen anlegen, zwischen denen du jederzeit umschalten kannst. 



> Letztens erst hab ich ein Objekt, was eine große weißlich-gelbe Fläche hat, bei einem Bekannten auf einem CRT-Monitor angeschaut.
> Die Fläche sieht bei mir tatsächlich mehr weiß als gelb aus, also nicht rein weiß sondern ganz leicht gelb mit rein, damits nicht so strahlt.
> Na jedenfalls, auf diesem CRT siehts echt hellgelb aus... weiß ist auf keinen Fall... aber alle anderen Webseiten der Welt sahen dort wiederum ordentlich aus und im Prinzip, wie auf meinem Monitor. Da dacht ich, irgendwie muss es doch an mir und meinem Monitor liegen. (Denn selbst, wenn dieser CRT-Monitor total verstellt und schlecht war, warum sahen alle anderen Webseiten recht gut drauf aus...als ob die anderen Webdesigner nen speziellen Trick hätten).


Weiß sollte aber auch immer weiß aussehen und nicht leicht gelb, damit es nicht so strahlt! Das könnte aber sowohl mit einer zu niedrigen Farbtemperatur als auch mit falsch eingestellten RGB Werten zu tun haben. Genau dafür sind die Spyder da.
Daß Webseiten trotzdem noch normal aussehen, hat sehr viel mit dem Gehirn zu tun. Wir wissen, daß bestimmte Farben so und so auszusehen haben und drehen sie uns so hin. Deshalb sieht eine weiße Hauswand auch bei jedem Wetter für das Auge weiß aus, weil wir wissen, daß es weiß sein soll. Bei Fotos z.<B. funktioniert das nicht mehr, deshalb sehen wir da einen falschen Weißabgleich sofort. Außerdem sind da noch viele andere Farben drumherum, die von leichten Farbstichen ablenken. 



> Bei mir ist grau eher gelblich und blau ist eher grünlich.
> Und ich hab noch einen Laptop auf dem ist alles eher eisiger...blau ist also blau und grau richtig kalt eisig grau.
> 
> Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und Vergleiche gemacht?
> Ich eben bei mir nochmal direkt Laptop und Desktop-Monitor verglichen, das machte vor allem diese andere Färbung bei nem schwarz-grau-Verlauf deutlich.


Diese Erfahrungen wird jeder machen, da alle Monitore unterschiedlich eingestellt sind. Die werden im Werk auf einen bestimmten Mittelwert eingestellt. Aber allein durch Bauteiltoleranzen unterscheiden die sich alle voneinander. Deshalb sehen alle Monitore etwas anders aus, was vor allem bei einem Seite-an-Seite Vergleich sichtbar wird.


----------



## georg32 (21. Januar 2010)

Standard sind eigentlich die beiden Normlichtquellen D50 und D65, D65 (6500K) wird glaub ich öfter bei grafikern benutzt, D50 teilweise auch bei Fotografen wegen der etwas wärmeren Farben.


----------



## Klaus Kempel (6. Mai 2010)

Die Fa. EIZO bietet auf ihrer Webseite einen guten Download zur Monitoreinstellung: 
http://www.eizo.de/support/monitortest.html
Geht für nicht nur für EIzo-Modelle, sondern natürlich auch für alle anderen Monitore.


----------



## Sprint (7. Mai 2010)

Klaus Kempel hat gesagt.:


> Die Fa. EIZO bietet auf ihrer Webseite einen guten Download zur Monitoreinstellung:
> http://www.eizo.de/support/monitortest.html
> Geht für nicht nur für EIzo-Modelle, sondern natürlich auch für alle anderen Monitore.



Hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert, ist aber nur zum Testen. Außerdem sind die meisten Tests sind nur für Röhrenmonitore geeignet (Konvergenz, Geometrie). Für eine echte Kalibrierung ist nur ein Hardware Tool sinnvoll.


----------

